# Positive note



## white shores (Aug 30, 2004)

Although everyone on this board suffers some time or another the truth is, I think that people with IBS are more grateful people. When something small but good happens we appreciate it more. Life is so much brighter when u know how dark it can get. Be4 I had ibs i stressed about my looks, wheter people liked me or not, now I don't care about that ne more. I know its just enough to live ur life, that u don't need to be perfect and people with ibs know this better than the rest. We make do with what we can and small feats for others are gr8 triumphs for us. Just wanted to shed some light on the problem.


----------



## CatLuvr (Aug 25, 2004)

I know what you mean. I've had a "sensitive stomach" my whole life, but until recently I didnt know what the problem was. Found out that it was IBS. I've matured a lot. I'm 19, but I feel like I'm 30. LOL. that's so sad. I'm just glad I did most of my partying in High School, when the symptoms weren't as bad and as often.


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey, CAtLuvr, it is the same for me. I always said the "sensitive stomach" thing, and just this past summer is when I found it out. I feel that any suffering strenghtens a person. You know, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Yes..."we make do with what we can." Think of it this way...we have something tying us down that the other people in the world don't, thus just getting through a day with the same disposition and smile on our face as the rest of the world should be thought of as an achievement. People expect us to act as they do and not have attitude problems and irritability because THEY don't. Little do they know that we suffer in some way almost constantly...Like, we are all in a race and the IBSers all had to start farther behind. The fact that we keep up with people around us says it all.(lol, imagine a non ibs person reading this, they'd be like "what the heck?!")


----------



## Laura_9 (Jul 11, 2004)

Amen to all of this! Being diagnosed with IBS has also helped me to mature, it has also made me aware of many different food choices! often times I quite enjoy my unique diet, the book "Eating for IBS" by Heather Van Vorous has helped me to realize that there is many foods out there that I can still enjoy, and I now have a much healthier diet, and am much more aware of the food that I am putting in my body. I try to be as upbeat about it as possible, and explain my condition to friends so that IBS becomes less stigmatized! Thanks for also sharing your positive stories!!!Laura


----------

